# Decision making and the will of God



## ubermadchen (Oct 12, 2009)

How do you make decisions when concerning "big" decisions? I was recently informed that my approach (a so called, "traditional" approach) toward making decisions is not found in the Bible. My approach is a three fold method using diligent study of my Bible, seeking advice from mature Christians, and a dependence on the Holy Spirit for wisdom. 

The alternative that was presented to me was diligent study of the Bible for wisdom and not attaching any moral value toward any decision. I agree that it is wrong to label otherwise neutral options as sinful or non-sinful. Yet, I've found through my approach that sometimes my other options would be submitting to foolish or sinful motivations. However, I gather from a supporter of this view that if I am not out right sinning in choosing the other option, then that option is just as good as the option that has wiser motivations. Essentially, if I am loving God, I can do whatever I want.

I really don't understand how this alternative perspective aids decision making. I know I don't go through all these mental hurdles when I have a small decision to make but I don't see the harm in my approach when I have a big decision. Of course, this supporter points out that I am the one who arbitrarily decides what is a big decision and what is not, thus deciding which decision requires my approach and which one can simply employ biblical wisdom. That's true but I don't know what else to do. Can I get some help here?


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 12, 2009)

I think that in a lot of areas of the world influenced by Fundamentalism, or anywhere that the sufficiency and authority of Scripture has been a battle, there can be a tendency toward an extreme objective view of living. In other words, if it's not in black and white on the page, then the Bible has nothing to say to an issue and Christians shouldn't expend mental effort trying to figure it out.

Of course, wisdom is a crucial concept throughout the Bible. Wisdom begins with the fear of the Lord, but even as Proverbs develops, it has ramifications in relational, financial, civic, and personal areas. Wisdom is intended to be appropriated by each individual so that he or she may live life well, prosperous and righteous. 

At the end of the day, there probably isn't too much difference between your two approaches. Your friend is just being very hesitant to say that a certain decision not explicitly mentioned in the Bible is sin. There is some prudence in that. I would view other people that way - don't condemn them for their choices without clear biblical foundation. On the other hand, for myself, I know that I have a responsibility to be wise in all my dealings, and if I don't exercise effort in that direction, then that is a sin in itself.


----------



## louis_jp (Oct 12, 2009)

This issue is directly addressed in the following book:

Amazon.com: Steps for Guidance: In the Journey of Life (9781870855662): Peter Masters: Books


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 12, 2009)

I found this book helpful many years ago. It was updated and re-released in 2000.

Amazon.com: Decision Making and the Will Of God: A Biblical Alternative to the Traditional View (Classic Critical Concern) (9781576737415): Garry Friesen, J. Robin Maxson: Books


----------



## louis_jp (Oct 12, 2009)

Friesen's view is directly opposed to Masters'. In fact, if I recall correctly, Masters spends a great deal of time criticizing Friesen. For the OP, your instincts would be more in accord with Masters.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 12, 2009)

louis_jp said:


> Friesen's view is directly opposed to Masters'. In fact, if I recall correctly, Masters spends a great deal of time criticizing Friesen. For the OP, your instincts would be more in accord with Masters.



I haven't read Masters' book, but I remember finding Friesen quite biblical and satisfying -- especially opposed to the notion that there is a singular will of God for you at every decision point which you are supposed to discern.


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 12, 2009)

ubermadchen said:


> How do you make decisions when concerning "big" decisions? I was recently informed that my approach (a so called, "traditional" approach) toward making decisions is not found in the Bible. My approach is a three fold method using diligent study of my Bible, seeking advice from mature Christians, and a dependence on the Holy Spirit for wisdom.
> 
> The alternative that was presented to me was diligent study of the Bible for wisdom and not attaching any moral value toward any decision. I agree that it is wrong to label otherwise neutral options as sinful or non-sinful. Yet, I've found through my approach that sometimes my other options would be submitting to foolish or sinful motivations. However, I gather from a supporter of this view that if I am not out right sinning in choosing the other option, then that option is just as good as the option that has wiser motivations. Essentially, if I am loving God, I can do whatever I want.
> 
> I really don't understand how this alternative perspective aids decision making. I know I don't go through all these mental hurdles when I have a small decision to make but I don't see the harm in my approach when I have a big decision. Of course, this supporter points out that I am the one who arbitrarily decides what is a big decision and what is not, thus deciding which decision requires my approach and which one can simply employ biblical wisdom. That's true but I don't know what else to do. Can I get some help here?



I guess I'm struggling trying to differentiate between the two methods you mention. 

We certainly want to consult the Bible as it is the source of ultimate wisdom, but the problem in most cases is that we're not going to find detailed answers to our specific questions. What we do find are principles that can help guide us to the right decision.

We also want to consult other godly people. What this does is help isolate the decision from our internal biases. If we don't seek council from godly people, especially godly people who have been down our particular road, we are shutting out a vital god-given resource in our decision making.

Another thing to consider is that our decisions are rarely, if ever, made in a vacuum. In other words, who else is affected by my decision? Case in point, I am currently in a state of flux regarding where to go to church. I know staying at my current church is slowly, but surely, in no longer remaining a viable option. I am debating between two other churches, but I must also take my family's needs into consideration.

There is point however, where a decision should be made (remembering that 'no decision' is still a decision). Sometimes, the choice is between two 'good' things. As long as we have done our due diligence, God may just be leaving the choice up to you.


----------



## louis_jp (Oct 12, 2009)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> louis_jp said:
> 
> 
> > Friesen's view is directly opposed to Masters'. In fact, if I recall correctly, Masters spends a great deal of time criticizing Friesen. For the OP, your instincts would be more in accord with Masters.
> ...




Masters makes a distinction between "every decision" and "big decisions", and argues that even if there is a not a "singular" plan for your life, God's wisdom still needs to be followed in making those big decisions. Perhaps the OP should get both books.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 12, 2009)

carlgobelman said:


> . . .
> I guess I'm struggling trying to differentiate between the two methods you mention.
> . . .



I agree with Carl. I'm not sure I understand the alternate approach recommended to you. Not attaching moral value to any decision seems unhelpful. Your original approach seems appropriate.

My book recommendation addresses the whole topic in general and then proceeds to conclusions. I'm not sure the distinctions you mention are addressed _per se_.


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 12, 2009)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> I haven't read Masters' book, but I remember finding Friesen quite biblical and satisfying -- especially opposed to the notion that there is a singular will of God for you at every decision point which you are supposed to discern.



I've heard this described as the 'dot' theory of God's will. In other words, God's perfect will for your life is defined as a dot. As long as you're on the dot, you're in God's will. When you're off the dot, you forfeit God's perfect will for your life and are relegated to some kind of secondary existence.

The alternative is the 'box' theory of God's will, in which God's will serves as boundaries for our decision making. As long as we're in the box, we're free to make whatever decision we desire.

Given these two theories, I would definitely agree with the 'box' theory as I find no warrant for the 'dot' theory in the Bible. 

All the while, we must keep in mind that our decisions in no way changes or influences God's sovereignty in all things.


----------



## ubermadchen (Oct 12, 2009)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> carlgobelman said:
> 
> 
> > . . .
> ...



The supporter of the alternative view believes that God does not have an "individual will" for each believer, thus the believer is out of God's will if they choose poorly. I agree with that for the most part but I believe there are some times when it is clear that the other option is an unwise move. This supporter says that despite it not being the wisest option (and not morally bad), it should still be an option if it's something I really want to do. If I do knowingly choose the unwise option, I'm not out of God's will for my life. To say a particular decision is God's will's for one's life is a subjective impression of the situation.

My thoughts are that if it is obvious that an option has unwise motivations according to biblical principles, it seems clear to me that the option is not God's will for one's life. I didn't think that was a subjective impression but I'm open to being corrected.


----------



## CNJ (Oct 12, 2009)

Patricia,

I don't really talk about God's will as much as rejoice in His providence. Looking over years I see His guidance. My career path has included teaching, editing and being a Director of Christian Education. Which career was God's will for me? I no longer ask those questions, but marvel at how He has guided me to this point even when I have been immature or sinned. Some of His providence I have traced these past two years as I wrote what is my spiritual memoir, Getting Off the Niceness Treadmill, which is coming out next month. Sandy in my church read the manuscript and marveled at how the Lord has had His hand on my life to get me to this point. 

Miss God's will? I don't think a believer can. God is sovereign and really directs the events even when we fail Him.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

You can find all your answers for decision making in the Bible. Some examples: say you want to move to a different state. The first thing you need to do is to make sure that the area you are moving to has a reformed church which is in right standing with its denomination. Second make sure there is a job for you so that you can take care of your family. Third make sure that you can afford to live in the area. All of those things are found in the Bible and are requirements of us. There is nothing in the Bible telling you which state or country you HAVE to live in or when you can move etc. Those are left to Christian freedom. Sometimes we can make decision making more complicated that what it has to be. Some ppl pray for days and days waiting for the Holy Spirit "to direct" them. His direction is found in the Bible.


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 12, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> The first thing you need to do is to make sure that the area you are moving to has a reformed church which is in right standing with its denomination.


----------

